# Achitect Pen



## jyreene (Mar 31, 2015)

I was trying something new. I was going to use a rapidograph nib for a pen. A friend of mine requested an architecture themed pen for one of his friends that is graduating soon with a degree in architecture. So Jonathon Brooks mentioned a rapidograph pen since they are used in art and technical drawings. 

Technical pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have a Koh-I-Noor and thought I had measured the threads correctly 3/8 x 36. I was off. Got to trying to thread the section in and....nope. The section is too big but not by much (the ink cartridge fit...and is stuck...in the body). So obviously I was wrong on the threads. I still may try and find a different tool for it but I'm going to walk away from that portion for now (unless someone with better measuring skills and a rapidograph pen wants to measure it).

That said I am looking into sketch fountain pen nibs because they have been used for technical drawings (way back) by some people. I have found the nib on the Osmiroid 75 (Osmiroid 75 sketch pen. | Leigh Reyes. My Life As a Verb. and a close up http://www.leighreyes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/nibfrontandback.jpg) but that one site is the only one I can find with that overfeed on the nib. The closest I can find is the Osmiroid Roller Tip nib but none of the ones I see have the overfeed. See photo below. I do know the threads I need for an Osmiroid and have ordered that tap. 

Okay all that said does anyone recommendations for a nib that would be good for technical drawings? I know I could just throw a pen together with an XF nib but the research I've done is mixed on how effective that is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2015)

jyreene said:


> I have a Koh-I-Noor and thought I had measured the threads correctly 3/8 x 36. I was off.


I have a couple of Koh-I-Noor Rapidographs but haven't used them in a long time. Is there enough meat where the section threads are to allow you to flatten and cut your own threads in it? Or possibly flatten, glue on a "ring" of material, and cut your own threads?



> I have found the nib on the Osmiroid 75


Those Osmiroid nib units look to be the kind that are interchangeable with Esterbrook Renew-point nibs. Shawn Newton ran a group buy on them a year or two back, so Tapco have the specs :wink:

I can't think what nib -- other than Rapidograph and their ilk -- I'd want to use for tech drawing. Generally the important thing is that the line be uniform, whether drawing up/down, left/right, or diagonal -- and that the tip not wander if you change the pressure slightly.

Hope you get something worked out!


----------



## jyreene (Mar 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> jyreene said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Koh-I-Noor and  thought I had measured the threads correctly 3/8 x 36. I was  off.
> ...



There isn't. It's just a injection molded piece with little room to spare.  I could possibly flatten it and try the ring method but in the past that has basically just ruined any injection molded pieces.

They are the same threads as Esterbrook, Pelikan, and a few others. I have that tap on the way already! 

That's the conundrum. I know I need something similar to the Rapidograph but I have seen some discussions and work done with Fountain Pens and flex nibs. I would think that would be the opposite of what is wanted/needed but the only drafting work I have done was with drafting pencils and on CAD/CAM programs.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2015)

I have several Esterbrook Renew-point units, one described as "extra fine/posting" and one I think is described as "fine/rigid". These types are easily found on eBay at quite reasonable prices (it's the flexible nibs and the broad stubs which seem to command higher prices.)

I'll have a look, if I get a chance I'll fit one in my pen and see how it writes.


----------



## jyreene (Mar 31, 2015)

I would appreciate that. Thanks Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2015)

Ty, I'd forgotten that when I first got a bunch of Esterbrook Renew-points, I wrote a short sample with each kind onto index cards ... found them in the same tackle-box where I keep my stash of nibs :biggrin:

If the target is a line with little variation in stroke thickness, the ones I think might work are:

1461 - Rigid fine "Manifold"
1550 - Firm extra fine "Bookkeeping"
1555 - Firm fine / Gregg (shorthand)
2556 - Firm fine
9550 - Extra fine / posting

If you want one of these but have trouble getting hold of one, let me know, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 1, 2015)

I will check those out. Thanks Duncan. I will let you know. I still hope someone can help with the threads or that darned weird overfeed thing that as far as I can tell helps with line variation and flow.


----------

